# Ever have one of those days?



## rss1600 (Jan 22, 2013)

For my wife's birthday, she decided she wanted a large planter box for her herbs. While rounding over the ends of the bottom and to rails, I could not get my old Black & Decker to hold its setting. The round-over bit kept creaping higher. After numerous attempts to re- set the bit height, I finally figured out that the last time I did a deep cleaning, I didn't tighten the setting clamp as tight it had been before the cleaning. A few turns of the bolt and it worked perfectly thereafter.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

For the things I make I stopped using a roundover bit. Just too much all around hassle. Now I do my rounding over with my ROS, faster, easier, can't really tell any difference in the finished product.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi R.

We have all had one of those days, helps to keep life interesting....

Glad yours was easy to sort out..


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Yeaa, I had one too!*

I was suppose to be just cleaning up my shop, but my MP3 player I keep in there keeps getting knocked of it's shelf, next to the Stereo. So I wanted to rip a small piece of board to mount it under the shelf. I was using a narrow push block, but even so, the wood ended up shooting out of the saw, and hitting me on the arm, just inches from a Powerport my cancer doctors had put in my arm, and have yet to remove, even though I finished chemo and are cancer free since January. If it would have hit just inches over, at the Powerport, it would have no doubt crushed that plastic port thingy, and I would have had to have emergency surgery. :blink: No need to say, I quit for the day!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know what all the brown area around the Powerport is. It don't look like that. Must be shadows or something. There is a little bruising around where the wood hit, but where the PP is, it don't look like what it looks like in the picture.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Theo.

Excuse my ignorance... ROS???


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

ROS = Random Orbit Sander. We tend to abbreviate too much sometimes.

Charley


----------



## rtacabinet (Apr 23, 2014)

I think all of us have such kind of days in our life. I also experienced this when my sister had asked me to buy a new computer table for her and when i got that then i came to know that it is a bit defected. I made some arrangements in their nut bolts setting and it start proper working


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

My vote is for the ROS. Takes a little more concentration trying to make it perfect. But its good enough for me...


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Only thing I could think of for ROS = Robot Operating System


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the round over bits, but have been known to just use sandpaper on a soft backed block. Then there is that little Lie-Nielsen plane plus sandpaper that works very nicely too. 

As far as one of those days - had one yesterday working on our camper. Supposed to be a grooved pin holding a gear in place - it slid right through. Then there is that 2" bruise on my arm from dropping a 10 pound chunk of steel .............. It went downhill from there so I quit, popped a cold one and turned the 'tube on so I couldn't do any more personal damages.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I also use my random orbital sander sometimes ... but it is never as precise as my router table with round over bit when it's properly set up. It's more "handmade" with the ROS ... all depends on the look of the project.

And, N'awlins77, I absolutely agree that when wood starts flying, I turn off the tools and take a break. Happy that your near-accident was not as serious as it could have been!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I bought a fairly heavy duty cabinet saw which is connected to 240 . It's not very forgiving if you snipe something between the blade and the fence . Had 3 near miss issues already when things went hurtling past me at a very high rate of speed .
I kinda miss my old delta contractor saw as I never had one incident lol.
Glad I stand to the side as I push narrow material threw


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Rainman,

Get a Grripper. It will help hold down and push those narrow pieces between the blade and fence safely down to 1/4" width. You shouldn't try cutting anything of any width unless you have a good way to hold it down while you push it into the blade. When a piece lifts off the table is when it gets thrown by the top of the blade. Most push stick designs only push the boards. You need something that holds the board down as well.

Charley


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

CharleyL said:


> Rainman,
> 
> Get a Grripper. It will help hold down and push those narrow pieces between the blade and fence safely down to 1/4" width. You shouldn't try cutting anything of any width unless you have a good way to hold it down while you push it into the blade. When a piece lifts off the table is when it gets thrown by the top of the blade. Most push stick designs only push the boards. You need something that holds the board down as well.
> 
> Charley


Yes I seen a recent thread posted by Harry . I seen them once before but didn't pay much attention . But I got the approval from you guys so they must be good and I'll order some . 

Funny thing is I bought some push sticks for the new saw and always used my fingers prior to that and at the most found any piece of mdf lying around to use if I was really nervous . Although any TS will take your hand off before you can blink , this new saw I bought seems more intimidating . 
Probably a good thing.

Many years ago I was trying to notch a groove in a piece of small nylon type plastic with a plunge router .(about 3" by 3" ) 
I had the router upside down on a bench and was holding the piece of plastic with my other hand and when it caught the bit it went flying out of my hand . 
I was very fortunate that my fingers didn't hit that 1/4" straight bit poking out of the base doing 25,000 rpm . I still dread that thought and never did anything that dumb again:fie:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Haven't had one yet but the day is young.
Sign in an office: Compared to me, Murphy was an optimist.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Rainman1, been there done that. Done a few stupid things but learned from each. I still have all of my fingers, etc. but not from lack of trying. I try to stay away from all blades that spin now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vzbingo said:


> Hey Rainman1, been there done that. Done a few stupid things but learned from each. I still have all of my fingers, etc. but not from lack of trying. I try to stay away from all blades that spin now.


I'm just lucky that nothing bad has happened. And it's not that I didn't deserve it a few times .

My boss and I were visiting my friend Jerome who lives on an acreage, and my boss is talking to Jerome as Jerome's cutting some strips of wood on his table saw plus drinking beer nonchalantly as he's bs'n . Well the wood jumps up and his hand comes down on the blade cutting his finger off right below the nail . 
Jerome wouldn't look and asked me how bad it was as I started puking lol . It was spraying blood just like in the movies . He got it sewn back on so it was nothing major thankfully but he knows when the weathers changing .
For the life of me I've never understood how someone could look away from there table saw to have a conversation as there pushing wood threw it . :no:
Drinking and power tools don't mix well either


----------

